# Arrow Game



## Mrs. Cuillo (Feb 27, 2007)

On my car forum, I found this game and thought it might be fun for us to do as well. Here's how it goes:

Use ^, < and V. You must use all 3. These are the arrows.

Use ^ as the person who posted above you and write something about them.

Use < as you and write something about you.

Use V as the person who is going to post below you. Write something about who will post next. I will start it to make it more clear.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Feb 27, 2007)

^ lives in VA.
< learning to speak Italian
V will hopefully understand this game



Get it?

NOTE: It does not have to be something personal, maybe about something they've posted before.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok....I can't me the arrow key signs...how you do that...?


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 27, 2007)

^ can find the arrows for this game above the 6, above the comma, and the capital V.

< is making a major change at work.

V is hoping Friday will get here soon.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Feb 27, 2007)

^ helped out Uncle Bob

< has to drive an hour to training tomorrow

v wishes they had a kitchenaid mixer


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 28, 2007)

^ rightly guessed that I would love a KA mixer, and live with a trio of kool kats 

< I need to do another inventory of our freezer, it is full and getting harder to find what I need! 

v he/she has decided to hang out at DC in spite of all the other things he/she is supposed to be doing...


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 28, 2007)

^ has latent telepathic abilities
< is annoyed with himself currenty
v posts on DC


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 28, 2007)

^ has a boo boo on his right hand ! 
< is drinking coffee
v is trying to wake up


----------



## Jeekinz (Feb 28, 2007)

^ knows what half of 2/3 is
< just waking up
v likes German food


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 28, 2007)

^is 31
< has super glued (crazy glue) the wound shut now
V is likely to be Female


----------



## middie (Feb 28, 2007)

^ is right, I am a female
< is very tired right now and has to go to work
V Is having a good day so far


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 28, 2007)

^ has a thing for 80's hair bands 

< having one of those days when an idea for today's dinner refuses to come.. 

v having the same problem as I do


----------



## csalt (Feb 28, 2007)

^ has a lovely avatar. Makes me hungry for carconara!
< I love carbonara
V Someone young and beautiful will post next.


----------



## Renee Attili (Feb 28, 2007)

^was way off
< is waiting for something to happen
V is enjoying their morning


----------



## Alix (Feb 28, 2007)

^Needs to remember that youth and beauty are fleeting and is beautiful inside where it counts.
<Needs more coffee, and is going to go post a minor vent shortly
vLoves sushi.


----------



## Poutine (Feb 28, 2007)

^  is practically my neighbour
<  got back from the gym and now my arms are shaking (too many pushups) & I do love sushi 
v  loves to cook


----------



## jkath (Feb 28, 2007)

^is right on the money and is named for something I want to try!
< is wishing it would rain!
V has something really special going on this weekend


----------



## middie (Feb 28, 2007)

^ One of the nicest sweetest people I have talked to ever
< Just got done making the spaghetti for dinner
V Is hopefully getting some sunshine


----------



## jkath (Feb 28, 2007)

^wishes John BonJovi would move in next door
<is getting the sunshine, and am thinking about what to cook for dinner tonight.
V needs more sugar in their life


----------



## middie (Feb 28, 2007)

^ Has two beautiful daughters (inside joke)
< Does wish Mr. Bon Jovi lived next door
V Is in a good mood


----------



## Renee Attili (Feb 28, 2007)

^seems to be very upbeat
<needs more coffee(yes even after 2:00 pm)
V Knows something that is a secret


----------



## pdswife (Feb 28, 2007)

^ Knows coffee is good at anytime!!
< agrees with ^ about coffee being good at anytime!  lol
v likes to dream of sunny places.


----------



## Alix (Feb 28, 2007)

^ Made my eyes get big with the "sunny places" bit. I just emailed someone about Mexico!!
< Doesn't want to wear "nice" clothes to work tonight
v Wants to buy something but isn't sure if they should


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 28, 2007)

^ Hit the nail on the head!
< Just got back from Aruba!
v Knows what she's having for dinner


----------



## americanwit (Feb 28, 2007)

^ Has made over 7,000 posts
< Is getting married in 8 months
v will like playing this game


----------



## jabbur (Feb 28, 2007)

^ spends time dreaming of honeymoon
< nervous about class assignment due tonight
v wishes for bigger kitchen.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 28, 2007)

^ Has a fun signature line
 < Is kinda knackered today
 v will know what knackered means


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 1, 2007)

^ does not have ESP
< is listening to sleet hitting the window
V wishes it was spring


----------



## jkath (Mar 1, 2007)

^  likes to play our games
< just finished ironing dh's suit for work
V  already knows what's for dinner tonight


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 1, 2007)

^ Has excellent food ESP (pork chops and sauerkraut tonight)

< Is looking forward to Easter Vacation, aka Spring Break

V Wants to buy a new car


----------



## pdswife (Mar 1, 2007)

^ is right about the new car!

< is ready for a nap.

V would like to be taken out to dinner this weekend.


----------



## jkath (Mar 1, 2007)

^ has beautiful hair!! and a cute chicken too  (and is right about the dinner)
<  just finished re-organizing some bathroom cupboards - whew!
V loves the color blue


----------



## csalt (Mar 1, 2007)

^    jkath keeps this site a happy place

<   needs to get stuck into some cleaningtomorrow,specifically  the shower.   My steam cleaner does a brilliant job on it.

v    is invited to dinner. I'll send my broomstick across the ocean to fetch him/her


----------



## Poutine (Mar 1, 2007)

^ must have a powerful broomstick to get me all the way from Western Canada 
< has no idea what to have for dinner tonight (I am looking forward to that broomstick) 
v is enjoying this game as much as I am


----------



## jkath (Mar 1, 2007)

^is absolutely right! Thank you again, Mrs C for starting this!
< needs to go get the kids from school
V is listening to a wonderful sound


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 1, 2007)

^Will smile when she sees her kids
<wants the work day to be over
v is wondering what to do this weekend


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Mar 1, 2007)

jkath said:
			
		

> Thank you again, Mrs C for starting this!


 
Thank you jkath! I was hoping y'all would like it!


^ can't wait to relax.
< can't get rid of a headache
v needs to get a haircut


----------



## jkath (Mar 1, 2007)

I do? lol

^ Hope her headache is lessening! (everybody whisper!)
< is having some Good Earth Sweet & Spicy tea - my favorite
V needs to do some laundry, but would rather do something fun instead


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Mar 1, 2007)

^ I think is looking at my laundry basket!
< has had headache lessen
v has bought something on EBay


----------



## jkath (Mar 1, 2007)

righty-o!

^ is playing with Lurkey the wonder cat
< is answering phone calls from contractors today
V bought something on impulse on their last outing


----------



## pdswife (Mar 1, 2007)

^ Is always nice and sweet!
< Is soooo tired of winter and wishes she was in sunny Mexico!!!
V Could use a nice hot bath with lots of bubbles!


----------



## mraa (Mar 1, 2007)

^has a cool signature line 
< has 2 kids that also like hot bubble baths
v is ready for the weekend!


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 1, 2007)

^ has a couple cute kids!

< is eating dried tropical fruit medley.

V will do yard work this weekend.


----------



## middie (Mar 1, 2007)

^ Is very much in love with Maidrite
< Is ready for bed
V Wants to clean my house for me


----------



## Dove (Mar 1, 2007)

*^ is a beautiful person
<I an pleased that my son is doing better
V is envious of Ca. weather*


----------



## middie (Mar 1, 2007)

^ The grandma everyone wishes they had
< Is glad Dove's son is doing better 
and yes I am envious of Ca. weather lol
V Had a long day


----------



## jkath (Mar 1, 2007)

^ Needs to fly out to California to visit some of us Westies
< long day, but very productive as well 
V is getting sleepy.....very sleeeeeeeeeepy


----------



## chef_wannabe_87 (Mar 2, 2007)

^ a site moderator
< a new member
v very tired


----------



## pdswife (Mar 2, 2007)

^ will have to post quickly to catch up with me.  lol!
< Is waiting for hubby to get home, still....sigh
V Is ready for a nice comfy bed.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 2, 2007)

^ Proud "mom" to Lily Lily Queen of Cats

< Busy tonight filling out forms for a North Carolina teaching certificate (and yes, ready for that comfy bed!)

V Likes to read


----------



## Poutine (Mar 2, 2007)

^ is up late
< is not up as late and I'm going to bed soon (different time zones) 
v is up early


----------



## Snoop Puss (Mar 2, 2007)

^is good with numbers
> got up so early you could hardly say she'd been to bed and is already so tired she can't find the downward pointing arrow on her keyboard (Mac)
v is still thinking about oats and the DC competition


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 2, 2007)

^ Better hurry up with those recies.  everything is due by tommorow.
<Found out the office is closed today do to winter storm.
V Will have a craving for great pasta tonight.


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 2, 2007)

^ is enjoying their suprise 3 day weekend
< is surviving another Friday & needs more coffee
v Is the one actually craving great pasta


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 2, 2007)

^ loves her coffee
< Taking meat out of freezer for Sunday
v Is glad the weekend is here !


----------



## RMS (Mar 2, 2007)

^ will be busy cooking on Sunday
< Is not having a good day
V Is saying Thank God it's Friday!


----------



## jkath (Mar 2, 2007)

^ is in need of a big plate of cookies (cookies make everything better)
< has a long list of things to do today 
V has met someone famous before


----------



## Alix (Mar 2, 2007)

^ Is always so upbeat she makes me smile.

< Doesn't want to do anything that resembles "work" today and is trying to decide whether playing "hooky" will result in a flood of nagging emails. 

v Is really really ready for the weekend!


----------



## jkath (Mar 2, 2007)

^ just realized playing hooky is a good thing.
< yes I am ready for the weekend
V is going to the movies this weekend


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 2, 2007)

^ Is a very nice lady
<  Is hungry..no movie
V  Wants to go out to dinner


----------



## The Z (Mar 2, 2007)

^ ...loves him a good ham sammich!

< ...will be going out to have Thai for lunch.

v ...has many pets.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 2, 2007)

^ Is very very fortunate person
< Is not hungry anymore
V Has only 1 pet


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 2, 2007)

^ Brings back memories because I had an Uncle Bob.  

< Does not have just one pet, but rather has 4 cats (Mr. Frodo, Scarlet O'Hairy, Minute Maid Orange [goes with the theme of our past orange tabbies, including Sunkist], and the baby who still hasn't been named)

V Is visiting family soon


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 2, 2007)

^ needs to come up with a name for the baby
<Visits her mom 2 times a day, everyday
v is glad Friday is almost over


----------



## mraa (Mar 2, 2007)

^ lives further south than I do
< needs to get cooking on dinner
v  likes to eat cereal


----------



## Poutine (Mar 2, 2007)

^ is happy to see her Dad after such a long time
< loves to eat special K red berries with yogurt
v has dinner all ready made


----------



## jkath (Mar 2, 2007)

^ must be making dinner for me, since I've not started...
< is on her way to pick up the kids soon
V has plans tonight!


----------



## crewsk (Mar 2, 2007)

^ has great decorating skills
< wishing I had plans for tonight
v likes animals


----------



## jkath (Mar 2, 2007)

^ missed her when she wasn't here on DC!
<yes, I do love animals!
V has a kitty


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 2, 2007)

^ Is zeroing in on 10,000 posts
< Is waiting for her paycheck so I can go home
v wants to tell some one they are in love


----------



## middie (Mar 2, 2007)

^ Is glad it's payday
< Got payed today too
V Is happily married


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 3, 2007)

^Is a kind-hearted, loving lady.
<is making a photo DVD for my Kids with Kaysee pictures
V Is wishing he/she was in Tahiti right now.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Snoop Puss (Mar 3, 2007)

^ is projecting his wishes onto others
< is still working away at her computer, delving into DC as a displacement activity
v is looking forward to a great Saturday night


----------



## jkath (Mar 3, 2007)

^ is a really cool DCer
< is anxiously awaiting the contractors to come for their estimates 
V would love to go on a long car trip today, just for fun


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Mar 3, 2007)

^ can read my thoughts!
< is incredibly bored
v has something fun to do


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 3, 2007)

^Miss Cullio is Cool
<Wish someone else would have particpated in the Golden Chef Competition. and is listening to "Flirtin' With Disaster" by Molly Hatchet.
V - Needs to get to bed at this late hour.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Mar 4, 2007)

^ gives great compliments!
< is getting VERY sleepy
v made chicken for dinner


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 4, 2007)

^ Needs to get to bed earlier
< Making chicken today !
v Having big dinner today.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Mar 4, 2007)

^ is preparing for her big dinner
< has NO idea what to have for dinner
v will watch a movie today


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 4, 2007)

^ has no plans for dinner but will create a master piece
<  Can't wait for lunch
V  is sleepy


----------



## jkath (Mar 4, 2007)

^ is a southern gentleman
< just changed my avatar to my kitty after her bath
V has plans for a wonderful feast today


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 4, 2007)

^ is Generous to a fault and a True Lady!
< has just opened a can of Pain Killer (beer)
V in all probability is likely to post directly after me


----------



## Snoop Puss (Mar 4, 2007)

^ Is right on lots of things, especially point v above
< Has just had a small glass of beer, would love more but still has more work to do...
v Is looking forward to putting his/her feet up for the rest of the day/evening


----------



## americanwit (Mar 4, 2007)

^has a great screenname
< getting ready for a convention in Vegas
V likes to cook


----------



## jkath (Mar 4, 2007)

^ is a brilliant guesser!
< wishes americanwit a good trip, and some great eating there too!
V wishes they had a hot tub on their patio


----------



## chasinmichigan (Mar 4, 2007)

^ is a very nice lady
<wishes he had a patio now thanks alot 
v is going to build me a patio


----------



## middie (Mar 4, 2007)

^ Will get a new patio
< Just got home from a busy day at work
V Had a busy day too


----------



## jkath (Mar 5, 2007)

^ is an awesome mom!
< am sore from doing many hours of yardwork today
V is still awake at this hour!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 5, 2007)

^Guess isn't such a stretch as it's only 5:23 p.m. here.
<Is getting to leave the office for the frigid outside, and then home.
VDesperately wants to try sky-diving and polar bear swimming.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Mar 5, 2007)

^   
< is afraid of heights and hates the cold
v has a pair of fuzzy slippers


----------



## pdswife (Mar 5, 2007)

^ Works at a bank.

<  Is smelling dinner cooking and getting very hungry!!

V  Would like to visit Goofy in Disney Land.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 5, 2007)

^ Loves some beautiful things
< Has a tummy ache and is Goofy Ha!
V Will go to bed early tonight


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 5, 2007)

/\ Has a way with the ladies

<  would kill for the day off tomorrow....

v is jonesing for something sweet..


----------



## pdswife (Mar 5, 2007)

^ Writes a great story!

< Just ate a piece of roasted potato!!

V  wouldn't mind a hug!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 5, 2007)

^ Has 13,959 posts Wow!
< Would love a hug
V Has to get up early in the morning!


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Mar 5, 2007)

pdswife said:
			
		

> ^ Works at a bank.


 

what a great memory!!

^Thank you for reminding me!  
< has a meeting before work tomorrow.
v Has made a pizza from "scratch".


----------



## pdswife (Mar 5, 2007)

^ Has a meeting too early in the morning!

< Is waiting for hubby to come home ( It's going to be a long wait tonight)

V  Is ready for a nice cuppa tea before bed.


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 6, 2007)

^makes a mean heart stew

< really wants a meatball sandwich right about now!

V  didn't  make the bed this morning

And, pdswife, I love a cup of tea before bed, but sometimes it keeps me from staying asleep.  I can have it if I give myself a couple of hours before bed.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Mar 6, 2007)

^has an absolutely ace way with words and a great sense of humour
< didn't make the bed because there was someone still in it (it was half past four in the morning, after all)
v is having a good smile at something at the moment


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 6, 2007)

^ very nice lady!
< will never tell what I was smiling about.
V will be the next player here


----------



## Poutine (Mar 6, 2007)

^ is a polite Southern Gentleman 
< is dragging her butt this morning
V has lots of energy this morning


----------



## pdswife (Mar 6, 2007)

^ Is from a place I'd like to visit someday.
< Never has energy in the morning.  
V Likes playing this game!


----------



## Poutine (Mar 6, 2007)

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 6, 2007)

^Will come home with a real bargain
< Is wanting some great dinner ideas
v wants to share something


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 6, 2007)

^has a birthday soon
< Actually has birthday cake to share...this evening (I really must share it..either that or I must share some of my derriere)
v Wants someone else to cook dinner tonight


----------



## mudbug (Mar 6, 2007)

^She's got that right!  
< Has been out of ideas for dinner for too long.
v Has something to say that's important


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 6, 2007)

^ Has a special kind of wit I like
< Not up to par today
V Can't wait to tell us something


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 6, 2007)

^secretly hangs out on Bourbon Street
< Lou and I will have the house ALL TO OURSELVES  this weekend.  (Yes I was dying to tell you all that!!)

v likes to sing in the shower.


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 6, 2007)

^Will be very tired at the end of the weekend(you go!!!) 
<can't carry a tune in a bucket (have had requests to stop singing in the shower) 
v had some good news today


----------



## middie (Mar 6, 2007)

^ I'm sure sings better than my bf
< Just got done with dinner
V Wants to curl up on the couch with a blanket


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 6, 2007)

^ Has a pretty real name
<  Just wants to lay down
V  Has a birthday soon!


----------



## crewsk (Mar 6, 2007)

^ reminds me of my favorite uncle
< it's 7 months until my next birthday
v wants something for dessert


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 6, 2007)

^ Is a very nice lady..emphasis on "lady"
<  I do want something sweet
v  Will stay up late tonight


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 7, 2007)

^will fare much better this day 

< has a cooking competition today

v  wants to go on vacation to the carribean


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 7, 2007)

^ Is lots of fun..and is a hard worker!
< Wants to "Run A-Way" to the Carribean
V Is having coffee this morning.


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 7, 2007)

^ Loves living in the "small town"
<is waiting for boss to bring in the bottled water for coffee
v Baking something for someone they love


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 7, 2007)

^ finally got her cup of coffee but was disappointed by the blend....

< won't be doing any baking till this weekend

v  wants to eat ice cream right from the container


----------



## Alix (Mar 8, 2007)

(but never will cuz shes too germ phobic!)
^ has a way with words that keeps me in stitches
< needs more coffee and wants to see some sunshine today
v wants to see the sun too.


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 8, 2007)

^ Is waiting for the sun to shine with coffee in hand.
< Hates doing dishes, would rather shovel snow !
v Loves to cook !


----------



## middie (Mar 8, 2007)

^ Is a nice woamn
< Is enjoying sunshine, peace and quiet
V Not sure what to do for dinner yet


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 8, 2007)

^ is wondering what happened to the peace and quiet

< is off to get her hands and feet pampered to the tune of a hundred bucks

v  would kill for a decent foot rub right about now.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 8, 2007)

^ will not choose pink polish

 < would also maim for a decent backrub

 v will fry something soon


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 8, 2007)

^ is now wondering where she can get a good massage
< Wishes she was off work and grilling on her Big Green Egg
v Has happiness in their heart


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Mar 8, 2007)

^ couldn't be more correct
< wishes she had a different wat to cook keilbasa
v will have a recipe for me!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 8, 2007)

^Wants a recipe
< Has a recipe
V Has a recipe too


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 8, 2007)

^ his 'recipe' is for moonshine

<  just ate the bottom layer of a magnificent chocolate cake (hey, it stuck to the tray as I tried to consolidate the two leftover cakes onto one plate)

v would have done the exact same thing!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 8, 2007)

^ Is exactly right about the cake.
< Really has a "recipe" for 'shine
V Would love to have the recipe


----------



## mraa (Mar 8, 2007)

^ is right about having recipes
< has had a long week
v is looking forward to a happy weekend


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 9, 2007)

^ likes to dress the children in matching outfits

< is already looking forward to cocktail hour

v is also looking forward to cocktail hour


----------



## Snoop Puss (Mar 9, 2007)

^is seeing special company this evening
< is looking forward to six o'clock, because then the phone will stop ringing
v is wondering what to get up to this weekend


----------



## middie (Mar 9, 2007)

^ Is in beautiful Spain
< Just got home from work
V going out for dinner


----------



## jkath (Mar 9, 2007)

^ loves wolves (especially the little tiny pups!)
< wish I was going out to dinner!
V has a heart of gold


----------



## csalt (Mar 9, 2007)

^ is a cat lover 

<loves gardening

v  is a frequent ( daily) visitor to DC


----------



## califlorican (Mar 9, 2007)

^ lives in the UK
< is a teenager
v likes baking


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 9, 2007)

^ must have had a Pimms cup at one time or another

< loves a Pimms cup

v will look up Pimms Cup to see what it is

oh dear, I was responding to CSalt.....oops...two people responded simultaneously!


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 9, 2007)

^ now the youngster is wondering what a Pimms Cup is

< as delighted as could be, now that cocktail hour has arrived

v won't be making any dinner tonight...


----------



## jkath (Mar 9, 2007)

^ is not only psychic about dinner, is also feeling "Emperor-ish"
< is excited about ripping apart a planter tomorrow morning 
V is soooo glad it's friday!


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 10, 2007)

^ is reconsidering her apron fetish

< has all the fixings for a wonderful meal of stuffed mushrooms, spaghetti and meatballs, garlic bread and italian pastries....and a lovely chianti

v is checking the in-box for a personal invitation to dinner at the VeraBlue house.....(just come over around 7:30pm....)


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 10, 2007)

^ Mkes me laugh until I cry
< Is having dinner with Verblue
V Is not invited.


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 10, 2007)

^Is  trying to find his car keys to leave to get to NJ in time for dinner.
< DH is out of town , and is having a Mega-Chick Night tonight(woo-hoo)
vWants to go to VeraBlues too


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Mar 10, 2007)

^ can't wait to hear about her girly gossip
< is heading out the door to Vera's...I could make it in three hours!!
v is enjoying some beautiful spring weather this weekend


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 10, 2007)

^ Is from Virginny
< Is enjoying spring weather 75*
V Wants to go to the beach


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 10, 2007)

^ Lucky to have 75' weather
< Enjoying my 2yr. old Grandson
v Resting from dinner


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2007)

^ Is loved by her grandson!
< Is loved by her hubby!!
V Is loved by a good friend!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 10, 2007)

^  Is a very, very nice lady!!!
<  Hopes Miss Pdswife is right!!
V  Is having chicken for dinner


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Mar 10, 2007)

^ is an avid player of this game
< had hot dogs for dinner, not chicken
v has not heard that drinking hot tea after eating meals helps to digest your food.


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 11, 2007)

^ reminds people of a cheerleader they once knew

< learned something new about tea today

v would love to take a nice walk in the fresh air


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 11, 2007)

^ drinks tea
< took a long walk in the fresh air today
V will take a nap this afternoon


----------



## csalt (Mar 11, 2007)

^     enjoyed his walk in the fresh air.

<   no chance of a nap, too busy ironing!

v   is enjoying lovely Spring weather?


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 11, 2007)

^ Needs a break !
< Hasn't ironed in years, except once in a blue moon for son.
V Is haveing a nice dinner tonight !


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 11, 2007)

^ Enjoyed her dinner last night
< Needs a nap, but doesn't want to
V Wants to go fishing in the worst way


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 11, 2007)

^ is projecting this buisness about fishing....Mr. Goodweed is the one who really wants to go fishing.

< would love a dinner of pecan crusted monkfish, if only someone else would prepare it

v used to open boxes  of cereal just to get the prize before a sibbling did.


----------



## Half Baked (Mar 11, 2007)

^ is a great chef and I'd love to have her teach me to cook

< is hoping a chicken w/ lemon cream sauce recipe is good

v is enjoying the beautiful weather


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 11, 2007)

^ Is a southern lady.
< Is indeed enjoying beautiful weather.
V Does not want to cook dinner


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 11, 2007)

^ just checked to see if there is any bourbon left

<  has no desire for dinner this evening....and has her own supply of bourbon

v  peeked when playing hide and seek


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 11, 2007)

^ Had too much for lunch
<  Has many many bottles of Bourbon
V  Wishes they had some Bourbon


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 12, 2007)

^ Really loves this thread
< Needs a new refridgerator as the old one completely died last weekend
V Is listening to some great rock & roll and eating pizza rolls


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 12, 2007)

^ wonders what happened to the days of iceboxes

< hasn't had a pizza roll since the dolly was a doodle

v  wonders why ice skaters always make it look so easy


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 12, 2007)

^ Enjoys Jazz
<  Enjoys Bourbon
V  Enjoys Strawberry Icecream


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 12, 2007)

^ thinks jambalaya is fine sans the brown rice springboard

< is wishing it was Friday

v wouldn't mind an early friday, either...


----------



## pdswife (Mar 12, 2007)

^ is a great story teller
< is waiting for the tree trimmers to show up...sigh
V would love to have a nice plate of fried chicken for dinner.


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 12, 2007)

by the way, I want to officially give up some karma to Mrs. Ciullo...but I have to give it away to others, who, regardless of deserving it or not, seems I have to...

I do so enjoy this thread.   It makes one think, regardless of the hour.  Thanks for getting it started.   Now, someone write something good so I can give you karma so I can give it to the cheerleader.


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 12, 2007)

^ should save one branch, decorate it with lights and festive ornaments and put it someplace special, in the house

< has one just like in her bedroom

V wants to see it.


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 13, 2007)

^not only cooks but decorates as well. Extremely talented
< Had a GREAT time this weekend with my girlfriends
v is already counting the minutes until weekend


----------



## mudbug (Mar 13, 2007)

^lucky duck to be able to hang out with the girlfriends
< weekend starts on Thursday afternoon
 v has to work this weekend


----------



## middie (Mar 13, 2007)

^ IS enjoying her day
< Listening to old forgotten songs
V Getting ready for dinner


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 13, 2007)

^ Is humming along
<  Is sippin bourbon
V  Wishes they had some too


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 13, 2007)

^ahem.....is always, but I do mean always sipping bourbon

< wants some, but hates to drink alone

V cheated when pulling the wishbone apart on Thanksgiving to get the bigger piece


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 13, 2007)

^ Is dining alone..and wishes she had some of my dinner
< sips bourbon only at 5:00
V Is drinking wine


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 13, 2007)

^sips bourbon at 5:05, 5:10, 5:30 too
< Is counting the minutes to Beer-Thirty
v has already cracked a cold one


----------



## mudbug (Mar 13, 2007)

^ got me pegged
 < is thinking about removing her socks to enjoy the warm weather
 V will cook out tonight


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 13, 2007)

^ should remove her socks more often....the feel of the earth beneath one's feet is hard to duplicate

< if not for my  feet, I'd have fins

v  tries to save the wrapping paper from a pretty present for the sake of the memory


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

^ believes she is a mermaid
<  kind of blue today
V  will fall asleep watching TV


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 15, 2007)

^ always makes me smile, so I feel bad you are blue today

< was kind of blue, today too...really really needs spring

v  never met a flower they didn't like


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

^ needs & wants a drink
< has been drinking bourbon while admiring the flowers
V.is ready for bed


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 15, 2007)

^ is clairvoyent.
< I have to be on the road for 6:00 a.m. and so really need to hit the sheets.
V Wants their spouse or significan other to hug and hold just because it feels 
   so good to hug and hold


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 16, 2007)

^ is already buckled in, tooling along down the road

< loves hugs from Lou

v  knows all about the good feelings a hug can stimulate


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Mar 17, 2007)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> by the way, I want to officially give up some karma to Mrs. Ciullo...but I have to give it away to others, who, regardless of deserving it or not, seems I have to...
> 
> I do so enjoy this thread. It makes one think, regardless of the hour. Thanks for getting it started. Now, someone write something good so I can give you karma so I can give it to the cheerleader.


 
  I am glad you enjoy this thread.  I thought everyone might.  It does indeed make you think and everyone seems to have a lot of fun with it.  
I appreciate the karma...you are so sweet!  So should I post some cheers that I know?!?!


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Mar 17, 2007)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> ^ is already buckled in, tooling along down the road
> 
> < loves hugs from Lou
> 
> v knows all about the good feelings a hug can stimulate


 

^ takes part in making this thread a blast to be a part of.
< should not be eating jelly beans but they taste so good! 
v has tried the hershey's coconut kisses


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 17, 2007)

^ Has a sweet tooth
<didn't know hershey's made such a thing
v Is going to the store to see if they have any Coconut Hershey Kisses


----------



## RMS (Mar 17, 2007)

^Is eating corned beef tonight
<got some Bailey's instead of coconut hershey's kisses
v wants everyday to be St. Patty's


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 17, 2007)

^ has a hard time rationalizing all the calories in Bailey's, but loves it, anyway.

< is going out to dinner tonight and to a jazz club

v didn't like vegetables till they got older


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 17, 2007)

^ Will be tapping her toes tonight
<  Thinks it's time for bourbon
V   Is craving chocolate icecream


----------



## RMS (Mar 17, 2007)

^ always thinks it's time for bourbon
<  doesn't care about the calories in Bailey's
v  is dreaming of Jeanie


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 17, 2007)

^ does not know Uncle Bob
<  drinks only on the Doctors Orders
V  will stay up late tonight..


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 17, 2007)

^ would know about a bourbon called Basil Hayden...?

< just got the bottle

v made words in the spoon with alpha bits cereal


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 17, 2007)

^ Is Correct..Basil one of the 4 Batch Bourbons from Beam. Am drinking Bakers as I type
< Likes Bloody marys
V Is getting hungry


----------



## Alix (Mar 17, 2007)

^ Knows more about bourbon than most folks.
< needs more tea
v Sings in the shower....LOUDLY


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 17, 2007)

^ Thinks a Hush puppy is a shoe... or in your case a Mush Puppy
<  Is a baritone in the shower...a good one too
V  Loves  Elvis


----------



## RMS (Mar 17, 2007)

^  Follows Doctor's orders
<  Knows nothing about Bourbon but since her son got his driver's license wants to learn
v  loves their veggies


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 17, 2007)

^ Please know Bourbon and driving DO NOT MIX AT ALL
< Is his own Doctor...Ha Ha
v. Likes Milky Ways


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Mar 17, 2007)

^ enjoys his bourban on a daily basis, responsibly
< took a three hour nap this afternoon and does enjoy the mini Milky Way
v will have some corned beef or an irish drink today


----------



## RMS (Mar 17, 2007)

^  Will have a bit of trouble falling asleep tonight
<  Would never dream of drinking and driving...  Always hire a designate I say
v   wants a bite of that mini milky way


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 17, 2007)

^ will never sleep well again when her child is behind the wheel. (this I know from experience)

< is wearing a corset to dinner..so no milky way for me

v loves potato chips and dip


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Mar 17, 2007)

^ will have a blast when she goes out tonight
< enjoys french onion dip and Ruffles chips
v has spring fever and can't wait to get outdoors


----------



## RMS (Mar 18, 2007)

^  is making me want some chips and dip
<  will probably go to the store to buy some chips and dip
v  lives life to the fullest


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 18, 2007)

^ didn't sleep well last night
<  woke up to early
V  Is just waking up


----------



## RMS (Mar 18, 2007)

^  will be napping later
<  is avoiding doing her work by playing games
v  is also looking for a way to avoid work


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 18, 2007)

^ Likes to play the games
< zzzzz zzzzzz zzzzzz
V Is planning a birthday party


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 18, 2007)

^ is never cranky after a nap

< planning to send my sister some fresh ravioli from NJ to florida for her birthday in 10 days

v loves ravioli


----------



## mraa (Mar 19, 2007)

^ must love her sister alot
< loves ravioli but not her sister too much
v likes some kind of pasta


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 19, 2007)

^has beautiful babies, even when equally unclothed!

<loves all pasta, and would eat it every day if possible

V likes to dip the mashed potatoes into the corn


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 19, 2007)

^ Is a pastaholic
<  does not mix tators and corn
V  want a Milky Way Bar


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 20, 2007)

^Bourbon before and after 
<Loves her snuggly, soft, pink robe
v Daydreams often


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 20, 2007)

^ knows a robe can possibly be the most important piece of the wardrobe a lady possesses!

< has a collection robes, for all ocassions  and climes.

V is off to count her own collection of robes


----------



## Alix (Mar 20, 2007)

^Was posting at a HEINOUSLY early hour this morning.
<Just got a haircut (well all of them actually!) and feels mm mmm good! (Oh and I DID count the robes, only have 4 now. The comfy and the sexy are two very different entities aren't they?)
v Wants the crappy weather to END already!


----------



## jkath (Mar 20, 2007)

^   Wonderful dear friend!
<   is adoring this cold weather!
V   is going to go out to dinner this evening


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 20, 2007)

^ will forever be linked with lemons in my mind

< is cooking dinner tonight because the Dolly is coming home for two nights!

V likes mustard on soft pretzels


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 20, 2007)

^ Enjoys cooking food for those she loves
< sent Grilled Chicken to brother in Canada
v Is happy spring is here


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Mar 23, 2007)

^ enjoys grilling her food.
< is enjoying the beautiful spring weather we are having here in the big VA.
v will visit with family this weekend.


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 24, 2007)

^ has no leftover birthday cake

< should go outside and start spring cleaning the gardens

V is thinking the same thing.....


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 24, 2007)

^ Is getting her hands dirty and lovin it
< Needs to cut some grass
V Will make a pie soon


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 24, 2007)

^ Is sipping bourbon, watching the grass grow
<Is making a cake
v Loves the smell of a home made chocolate cake baking in the oven


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 24, 2007)

^ Is baking a chocolate cake....
< Has cut some grass Will drink bourbon later..see my menu for tonight)
V Is resting from a long day in the yard


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 27, 2007)

^ had a great dinner
< wishes it was Friday already
v loves the smell of fresh cut roses


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 27, 2007)

^ in her zeal to get to Friday, she may miss the smell of my freshly cut roses!

< loves the smell of roses (still growing preferred to cut) so much I'd like to eat them

V Made funny bubble bath hair dos as a child


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 27, 2007)

^would eat roses especially marinated in bourbon  
< just came in from enjoying an evening looking at the stars
v can't wait for the weekend


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 28, 2007)

^ can locate the big and little dipper

< wants the weekend so badly I've considered selling one of my children to get to Friday quicker in the past.

v used to pick all the onions off the McDonald's burgers


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 28, 2007)

^ is making a "For Sale" sign as I type this
<Did take the onions off but also added french fries to the burger
v Now wants french fries for lunch


----------



## mraa (Mar 28, 2007)

^ eat burgers the way I do (with fries on burger)
< loves fries and so does daughter (she wants 'em ALL the time)
V love chocolate ice cream


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 28, 2007)

^ Knows how to make the most out of a McD's itty bitty burger
< Loves Chocolate Ice Cream so much , that I can't even taste it
v Wants some great dinner ideas for tonight


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 28, 2007)

^ Has me confused on Loving Chocolate Icecream...
< Loves Chocolate Icecream with a passion..I can even taste it.
V Wishes they had a bowl right now.


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 28, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> ^ Has me confused on Loving Chocolate Icecream...
> < Loves Chocolate Icecream with a passion..I can even taste it.
> V Wishes they had a bowl right now.


Basicly I mean if I start with a taste I do not stop until the carton is empty, so, I don't even start.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 28, 2007)

^ Is a kind lady for clearing up my confusion 
( Know's exactly what she means...Me too! 

V Will be the next poster...


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 28, 2007)

^ this is at least his second go round, and quite possibly more like the 10th.  He has the manners of an Edwardian

< won the Iron Clad cooking competition today, taking half the votes with a chicken and andouille maques choux recipe

V preferred the purple easter egg


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 28, 2007)

^ Is happy that I did not enter my Cajun Crawfish Maque Chou
<  Is getting sleepy and will dream of purple easter eggs
V  Enjoys honey on their toast..


----------



## mraa (Mar 29, 2007)

^ sounds like a great Southern cook & I love Southern food
< loves honey, period, esp. in stuffed waffles
v loves cheesecake


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 29, 2007)

^ would make a great bee charmer

< is officially in the weekend countdown!

v once spent a whole day collecting seashells


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 29, 2007)

^ Is counting backwards
<  Had a long day
V  Is reading a Cook Book


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 17, 2007)

^ Was the last one to post
<  Is trying to revive the game
V  Agrees it is a fun game...


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 17, 2007)

^  Loves his catfish

<   do enjoy these games

v   making a good dinner tonight


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 17, 2007)

^ Loves grand children
< Had a very eclecitc dinner tonight
V Wishes they could have dined with me


----------



## VeraBlue (Apr 18, 2007)

^ shopped in New Orleans recently

< always wants to dine with Uncle Bob

v never parks in the 'handicapped' spot, but has considered limping once or twice


----------



## Snoop Puss (Apr 18, 2007)

^is only human

< is as impatient as a five-year-old before Christmas at the moment

v spreads butter thickly on toast and hopes that by the time it has melted, no-one will notice


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 21, 2007)

^ must know me
< waiting for Grandsons to come.
v deciding on dinner plans


----------



## Renee Attili (Apr 21, 2007)

^ is planning games and activities to keep grandkids entertained
< Made some yummy Pork Chops on my Egg last night.
v Is finally enjoying the great spring weather.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 21, 2007)

^ Has a green egg
< In fact is enjoying spring and all the outdoor work
V Loves chicken gizzards but want admit it


----------



## lovetocook07 (Apr 26, 2007)

^ Will be spending a lot of time outdoors
<  A big nope on chicken gizzards   
V  Has many cooking tools and gadgets


----------



## Barb L. (May 3, 2007)

^ Enjoys people
< Hungry for chicken gizzards
V Deciding on dinner for tonight.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jun 15, 2007)

I gotta bring the game back alive!

^Was the last one to post
<has decided on chinese for dinner.
v will help me out by posting next.


----------



## RMS (Jun 15, 2007)

^started a great game that got lost in the forums
< Is always glad to help out a friend
v missed this game as much as I did!


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jun 15, 2007)

^ posted at the same time as i did
< is on summer vacation!!!
V lives somewhere in the world


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 23, 2007)

^ Enjoying her summer
< Cooking her Butt
V Having a nice dinner


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jun 23, 2007)

^ Enjoying her butt
< very confused
V Wants to be an American/Canadian Idol contestant


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Nov 17, 2009)

^has not heard me sing before and doesn't want to!
<is hoping someone will help bring this game back to life!
v is thinking about being on a tropical island!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 26, 2009)

^ is right because as I look out the window all I see is dreary rain.
< really misses Thanksgiving with her family today.
v will probably eat way too much for dinner.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Nov 27, 2009)

^hopefully had a good yesterday dispite missing the family.
< is really not wanting to be at work right now!
v had something other than pie for dessert last night.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 28, 2009)

^ hopefully enjoyed a good meal, even though working
< doesn't usually have dessert, main meal is usually enough
v  plans on taking a day in the next week just to relax.


----------

